# sit back in one's chair (surprise)



## litchi

Bonjour,

On traduit souvent "sit back in one's chair" par se détendre ou quelque chose approchant.
Mais comment le traduiriez-vous lorsqu'il s'agit d'exprimer la surprise.

"She sat back in her chair, silently shaking her head."

contexte : on vient de lui raconter qq chose d'incroyable.


----------



## OLN

Sit back, c'est reculer ou glisser au fond de sa chaise ou prendre appui contre le dossier ( the freedictionary : "to push oneself back in one's seat; to lean against the back of one's seat")

Peut-être :

Saisie, elle recula sur sa chaise / son fauteuil
" " " elle se redressa contre le dossier de sa chaise
" " "  elle s'effondra contre ... (un peu violent et le résultat est qu'elle est avachie !)
Elle se redressa sur sa chaise

Reculant contre le dossier de sa chaise / reculant sur sa chaise, elle secoua la tête en silence

Elle tente de s'éloigner de l'interlocuteur ou est-ce qu'elle sursaute et fait un bond en arrirère sur sa chaise ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

En anglais, je dirais; "She *fell* back in her chair, silently shaking her head." - "Elle retomba/s'affala dans son fauteuil..."


----------



## jetset

_Elle se cala dans sa chaise_...


----------



## CarlosRapido

Se caler c'est s'installer confortablement - ne s'applique pas dans le cas présent où il y a un mouvement de recul soudain causé par la surprise


----------



## lamy08

je sortirais de la traduction assez littérale pour essayer ceci:
_Elle en eut les jambes coupées, s'affala dans son fauteuil et secoua la tête._


----------



## litchi

Alors, pour être plus précise dans mon contexte, le personnage est plus surprise/atterrée que surprise/saisie.
Du coup, le mouvement n'est pas aussi brusque que ça. L'autre personnage vient de terminer son récit. Elle n'en revient pas et tandis qu'elle écoutait attentivement, assise le buste en avant, elle se redresse lentement pour s'appuyer contre le dossier en secouant la tête.

Vous visualisez ?

Mais redresser et reculer sonnent étranges à mon oreille...


----------



## Language Hound

litchi said:


> On traduit souvent "sit back in one's chair" par se détendre ou quelque chose approchant.
> Mais comment le traduiriez-vous lorsqu'il s'agit d'exprimer la surprise.
> 
> "She sat back in her chair, silently shaking her head."
> 
> contexte : on vient de lui raconter qq chose d'incroyable.


For me, the surprise is expressed by "silently shaking her head."
I don't understand "she sat back in her chair" as a movement she made in reaction to the surprising news but,
rather, a description of how she was sitting before, during and after receiving the news.

So, for me, it would be more like:
_Installée confortablement dans son fauteuil/sa chaise, elle secoua la tête en silence._

This is my understanding based on the context given here.
If there is something in the preceding text which refers to her
sitting in a different position before hearing the surprising news,
then, of course, my suggestion would not be valid.

Cross-posted with the OP.


----------



## litchi

Oui, nos commentaires ont été simultanés LH.
Comme je le précise dans le mien, il y a bel et bien un mouvement vers l'arrière.

Peut-être tout simplement :

"elle s'appuya contre le dossier de sa chaise et secoua la tête en silence"

?


----------



## Itisi

So far, I think 'she sat back' is the best.


----------



## litchi

C'est la traduction française qui est recherchée...


----------



## Lucky19

Elle se redressa sur sa chaise et se laissa tomber contre le dossier, hochant la tête....?


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> C'est la traduction française qui est recherchée...


  Halala !

Elle se laissa aller sur sa chaise


----------



## litchi

Je commence à me demander si Language Hound n'aurait pas raison...
C'est vrai que le verbe sit porte à confusion dans l'esprit des francophones, car il ne signifie pas seulement s'asseoir mais aussi être assis.

Du coup, peut-être que la phrase pourrait être traduite par :
"Le dos appuyé contre le dossier de sa chaise, elle secouait la tête en silence."
Vu qu'elle écoutait attentivement, je l'imaginais sans mal penchée en avant et donc se redresser pour s'adosser au dossier. Mais maintenant, je ne suis plus sûre...

Un peu plus loin, j'ai :
"The six women sat in their chairs, shaken and silent."
Or, pour le coup, je suis sûre qu'elles étaient déjà assises.


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> le personnage est plus surprise/atterrée que surprise/saisie...  L'autre personnage vient de terminer son récit. Elle n'en revient pas et tandis qu'elle écoutait attentivement, assise le buste en avant, elle se redresse lentement pour s'appuyer contre le dossier en secouant la tête. Vous visualisez ?.


 Tout à fait.


----------



## litchi

Donc tu penses que ma première interprétation était la bonne ? Pas celle de Language Hound ?


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> Donc tu penses que ma première interprétation était la bonne ?


  D'après le contexte que tu donnes, c'est comme ça que je le vois et le comprends...


----------



## Neuchy

"elle se pencha en arrière et..."? Faut pas oublier que dans "x sat back..." la personne est déjà assise.


----------



## litchi

Oui, bien sûr.
Que pensez-vous de ma proposition en #9 : "elle s'appuya contre le dossier de sa chaise et secoua la tête en silence"


----------



## Itisi

elle se laissa aller contre le dossier de sa chaise ?


----------



## Lucky19

Elle se redressa, s'adossa à la chaise, hochant la tête en silence...?


----------



## Itisi

Mais pourquoi 'elle se redressa' ?


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


> Mais pourquoi 'elle se redressa' ?



Post # 7 de Litchi.


----------



## Itisi

Lucky19 said:


> Post # 7 de Litchi.


 Oui, mais ça, c'est passé au ralenti! 'She sat back in her chair', simplement !


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


> Oui, mais ça, c'est passé au ralenti! 'She sat back in her chair', simplement !



On peut se redresser et s'adosser à la chaise au ralenti comme rapidement...


----------



## Itisi

Mais 'sat back' ne comprend pas tout ça...


----------



## wildan1

_S'enfonçant dans son fauteuil, elle secoua la tête… _??

Le mouvement de la tête est plus important pour exprimer la surprise ; à mon avis le changement de position reflète plutôt la réflexion...


----------



## Itisi

Pour moi, le changement de position, ainsi que le mouvement de la tête reflètent l'accablement.


----------



## litchi

Il ne s'agit pas d'un fauteuil, mais d'une chaise. Du coup, je ne peux pas utiliser le verbe "s'enfoncer".

L'idée de "se redresser" n'est pas nécessaire. Néanmoins, comme on l'a vu avec d'autres propositions comme "s'affaler" par ex, il ne faut pas mettre de côté l'idée qu'il y ait un basculement vers l'arrière.

@ Itisi : "se laissa aller contre sa chaise": cette notion de "relâchement" n'est pas vraiment dans "sat back". Je visualise plutôt un mouvement lent, contrôlé, pensif.


----------



## Itisi

Une dernière tentative : elle reposa son dos contre celui de la chaise.


----------



## wildan1

litchi said:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'un fauteuil, mais d'une chaise. Du coup, je ne peux pas utiliser le verbe "s'enfoncer".


_A chair (armchair, easy chair, etc.)_ peut bien décrire un fauteuil, selon le contexte. D'ailleurs je vois mal une personne ajuster sa position sur une _« chaise » _au sens stricte du terme en français...


----------



## Itisi

Alors elle se cala dans son siège ? (Mais là, c'est promis, je m'en vais !)


----------



## Lucky19

wildan1 said:


> _A chair (armchair, easy chair, etc.)_ peut bien décrire un fauteuil, selon le contexte. D'ailleurs je vois mal une personne ajuster sa position sur une _« chaise » _au sens stricte du terme en français...



Quand on dit à un gamin à moitié couché sur sa chaise de se tenir droit ou de se redresser, c'est effectivement possible dans ce contexte, c'est à dire de caler son arrière-train dans le fond du siège tout en se tenant bien droit, adossé au dossier. Pour un adulte, celui-ci pourra être également assis en bout de chaise ou assis de manière non conventionnelle, comme manifestement penché en avant.


----------



## litchi

wildan1 said:


> _A chair (armchair, easy chair, etc.)_ peut bien décrire un fauteuil, selon le contexte. D'ailleurs je vois mal une personne ajuster sa position sur une _« chaise » _au sens stricte du terme en français...



Oui, c'est pourquoi je vous précise que dans mon contexte, il s'agit d'une chaise et pas d'un fauteuil.
Et si, bien sûr, on peut tout à fait avoir à ajuster sa position sur une chaise, comme c'est le cas ici : le personnage écoute attentivement, penché en avant, puis bascule vers l'arrière pour s'appuyer contre le dossier de la chaise.

Pour l'instant, j'ai traduit ainsi : "Elle s'appuya contre le dossier de sa chaise et secoua la tête en silence."
Mais j'ai encore un petit doute sur le fait que ça pourrait vouloir dire ceci :
"Appuyée contre le dossier de sa chaise, elle secouait la tête en silence".


----------



## Lly4n4

"Tout en secouant silencieusement la tête, elle *se réadossa* contre sa chaise" ?


----------



## Kchti

Et pourquoi pas "s'adossa" sur sa chaise...?


----------



## wildan1

L'image de s'adosser ou de s'enfoncer dépendra du type de meuble -- et _chair_ en anglais ne le précise pas. 

Donc à vous d'interpréter, cher litchi, en fonction du contexte plus large qui est peut-être décrit en amont dans l'histoire -- ils sont à table (donc une chaise) ; au salon (probablement un fauteuil).


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> "Elle s'appuya contre le dossier de sa chaise et secoua la tête en silence."
> 
> "Appuyée contre le dossier de sa chaise, elle secouait la tête en silence".


 'Sat back' est un mouvement, et 'shaking' est un participe présent - il n'y a pas de doute.


----------



## litchi

@ Itisi : Language Hound disait le contraire en #8 et comme "sit" peut se traduire par "s'asseoir" ou "être assis", le doute s'est immiscé dans mon esprit...

@ Wildan1 : je vous remercie, cher Wildan1. Interpréter, c'est en effet ce que j'ai fait en vous disant qu'il s'agissait, dans mon contexte, d'une chaise.


----------



## Language Hound

I think it might be helpful to read more of the source text.
Most of the suggestions here are based on "she sat back" as being a movement in response to the surprising news.
I understand it purely as a description of how she was sitting (possibly before, during, and after getting the news).
As you rightly point out, Litchi, the verb "sit" can be translated both as "être assis" and "s'asseoir."

If you could provide a link to the complete text, that would be ideal.
I'm not sure four lines would allow us to determine, in a definitive manner, which is meant.


----------



## Itisi

Your interpretation,* Language Hound*, would have her shaking her head continuously, and that seems unlikely...


----------



## Language Hound

Yes, that would be unlikely.  In creative writing, however, a strict grammatical diagramming of the sentence doesn't necessarily lead to understanding the meaning.

_*She sat back in her chair, silently shaking her head.

*Shaking_ is definitely a present participle, but I would argue that the meaning could be interpreted as:
She sat back in her chair (as she had been sitting all along), silently shaking her head (at the news).

Of course, this is based on one sentence.  Access to more of the text is necessary.


----------

